# Drones for Roof Scoping



## CIBS_Solutions (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all,

We just bought a drone to make it a bit easier to scope tile roofing. I'm not particularly familiar with the types of roofing or their difficult to scope, but what I am wondering is if anyone else has looked into using drone technology in the same manner?


----------



## Detroit149 (Aug 7, 2014)

Interesting idea but nothing can beat setting up a ladder and taking a good look with your own two eyes.


----------



## rjwcontracting (Aug 7, 2014)

*DJI Phantom*

I have used DJI Phantom II in the past and its mostly does acceptable job. Only it goes out of control some times. Other than that its been good.


----------



## CIBS_Solutions (Jun 25, 2014)

rjwcontracting said:


> I have used DJI Phantom II in the past and its mostly does acceptable job. Only it goes out of control some times. Other than that its been good.


We were scoping a hotel roof yesterday and we had the same thing happen.

We weren't aware of it but the damping bracket broke and the camera was swinging from the cord connected to the drone. The thing swayed too much and fell from about 20 feet up on to the pavement. Amazingly it still works.


----------



## CIBS_Solutions (Jun 25, 2014)

Detroit149 said:


> Interesting idea but nothing can beat setting up a ladder and taking a good look with your own two eyes.


I agree, and we still utilize our scopers eyes for the stuff we can reach, but there's some jobs where we have to rely on the drone because of the height of the property.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Drones have become a really practical tool for roof contractors for a number of reasons. They let you get a clear and complete image of the rooftop, and they let you do accurate inspections of roofs that may be tough to climb onto. You can use them to spot any issues on a roof, such as deterioration, right away. However, it's important to be careful and to use them in a safe and professional way.


----------

